# Repatriation / cash deposits for Temporary Visas



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

A new regulation has just been gazetted which deals with:
1. The removal of repatriation deposits altogether (!),
2. how to get back your repatriation deposit and
3. that there is a deadline after which South Africa deems it theirs forever.

Here is the update:
Repatriation deposits deadline: Repatriation deposits deadline | Immigration South Africa™

The new gazette is here:
http://www.immigrationsouthafrica.o...riation-deposits-38098_13-10-Home-Affairs.pdf

Good luck to everyone in getting money back!


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Legal Man,
Thank You for this update.

What I read into this is that it does not say anything about those who paid their repatriation fees say just before the new immigration regulations and are still in SA with TRVs.

If the department says that in Feb the amounts are now theirs, will this exclude those individuals who paid but are not on PRS or intent to get PRs in the near future?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

IamT said:


> Hi Legal Man,
> Thank You for this update.
> 
> What I read into this is that it does not say anything about those who paid their repatriation fees say just before the new immigration regulations and are still in SA with TRVs.
> ...


That is exactly what the article discusses and mentions and we agree - it's confusing and if we get any more information on this we'll add it here.


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a problem with this repatriation deposit refund. I requested the refund in May this year, was returned the application because mine was in US dollars and they needed to get a rate before I could submit the refund application again. it's been 5 months, no rates yet. every month I query, i'm always told the person who deals with rates hasn't come back to them.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

dallant said:


> I have a problem with this repatriation deposit refund. I requested the refund in May this year, was returned the application because mine was in US dollars and they needed to get a rate before I could submit the refund application again. it's been 5 months, no rates yet. every month I query, i'm always told the person who deals with rates hasn't come back to them.


I would definitely follow this new regulation's instructions and restart the process.


----------



## Roisin1212 (Sep 10, 2014)

Anyone know who to contact to complain about this? If we do not return home before Feb to collect our money it will be gone and I paid a lot of money for that deposit happily as I thought I would get it back.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Roisin1212 said:


> Anyone know who to contact to complain about this? If we do not return home before Feb to collect our money it will be gone and I paid a lot of money for that deposit happily as I thought I would get it back.


Many of us lawyers and immigration experts have complained already. Let's see if it does anything.


----------



## tapsmatenga (Apr 8, 2014)

Hie Mr Legal Man pliz help

I paid a repatriation deposit in 2010 for the study permit. The problem is i applied on an old passport which i lost in 2013 and got a new passport. I still have a copy of the old passport and the original repatriation deposit. I have got a permanent residence now. 
Will i still be able to get it? 

Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

tapsmatenga said:


> Hie Mr Legal Man pliz help
> 
> I paid a repatriation deposit in 2010 for the study permit. The problem is i applied on an old passport which i lost in 2013 and got a new passport. I still have a copy of the old passport and the original repatriation deposit. I have got a permanent residence now.
> Will i still be able to get it?
> ...


Sounds good. You basically need proof that you paid the money and proof that you have left the country/got PR/etc.


----------



## backlight (Sep 24, 2014)

*repatriation fees*

Hi Legalman,

would like to know if my repatriation fees can be collected by somebody else if i write a sworn declaration. As I did the application already but cant collect the cheque in person. This is at a mission abroad.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

backlight said:


> Hi Legalman,
> 
> would like to know if my repatriation fees can be collected by somebody else if i write a sworn declaration. As I did the application already but cant collect the cheque in person. This is at a mission abroad.


Provided that the person has the original repatriation receipt and also that you actually qualify for a refund, then yes.


----------



## backlight (Sep 24, 2014)

*Repatrition fee*



LegalMan said:


> Provided that the person has the original repatriation receipt and also that you actually qualify for a refund, then yes.


Thank you for the reply LegalMan, the issue is during the application at the foreign mission i had to leave the original receipt there. However i left a copy of the receipt with the person and also made a sworn declaration authorising the person to collect it on my behalf. Since the date line for collection of this fee is for february, can they escalate the matter back in SA if they can't pay somebody else besides myself?


----------



## chainbreakr (Jan 10, 2013)

My TRP just expired yesterday (Dec. 31) and I'm now in Namibia where I'll be living for a while (my wife is from here). I made the deposit over 2 years ago in SA.

So basically if I don't get back to the USA before February 28th then I forfeit my R10,000?!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

chainbreakr said:


> My TRP just expired yesterday (Dec. 31) and I'm now in Namibia where I'll be living for a while (my wife is from here). I made the deposit over 2 years ago in SA.
> 
> So basically if I don't get back to the USA before February 28th then I forfeit my R10,000?!


It sounds like yes, you will have to.


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> It sounds like yes, you will have to.



Good Day LegalMan.

What happens when I've applied for a PR but receives the outcome only after Feb 2015? Does that mean I forfeit it? I currently have TRP and haven't left SA so can't claim in the basis of the TRP. 
Can I claim with the PR receipt?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Portak said:


> Good Day LegalMan.
> 
> What happens when I've applied for a PR but receives the outcome only after Feb 2015? Does that mean I forfeit it? I currently have TRP and haven't left SA so can't claim in the basis of the TRP.
> Can I claim with the PR receipt?


If you qualify before February, you apply for the refund before February. If you qualify after February, you apply after February.

This regulation is only for those who ALREADY QUALIFY at the time of print. If THEY don't go to collect, THEY will lose it. NO-ONE else.

OK?


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> If you qualify before February, you apply for the refund before February. If you qualify after February, you apply after February.
> 
> This regulation is only for those who ALREADY QUALIFY at the time of print. If THEY don't go to collect, THEY will lose it. NO-ONE else.
> 
> OK?


Thank you very much Legal Man.


----------



## chainbreakr (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm going to try my best to get this via Namibia's SA embassy on the grounds that I have residence here...hoping it'll work.

Any successful accounts of people getting these deposits in SA? There's no way I'm getting back to the US by the end of Feb, so if the embassy in Namibia doesn't help then I'm tempted to try at a home affairs office in SA while I'm back on a tourist visit.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

chainbreakr said:


> My TRP just expired yesterday (Dec. 31) and I'm now in Namibia where I'll be living for a while (my wife is from here). I made the deposit over 2 years ago in SA.
> 
> So basically if I don't get back to the USA before February 28th then I forfeit my R10,000?!


On second thoughts, you can try and reclaim the deposit from the SA High Comm in Namibia.


----------

